# MDAudit Software



## dadams6871 (Mar 26, 2012)

Currently the auditing department is utilizing Intelicode Pro for our auditing software needs.  We are looking for a software that is a step up, doing more thing automated that I'm currently am doing manually.  Does anyone have any experience with MDAudit software?  Comments?

Thanks
Debbie Adams, CPC, CPMA


----------



## jettman (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Debbie.  Our facility uses it for physician E/M auditing and I found it very easy to use.  It can be set up a variety of ways using 1995 and 1997 E/M guidelines, as well as retro or prospective audits. It also has the capability to generate lots of reports that your managers or physicians may find useful.

Feel free to contact me off list if you need specific details.


----------

